# Couple questions on grub control



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Ok, so I read the grub control thread, and it was very informative. I wanted to put my questions in there, but saw the last reply was well over a year ago and I didn't feel like raising it from the dead 

1. The grub control thread says to throw GrubEx1 down April 15ish. I live in northern CA, where the soil temps have been the 50s for over a month now. I've already done PreM, seeding bare spots, and fertilizer over the past month. Does it make sense to put the GrubEx down earlier, or should I just hold off until April?

2. The thread also says to use Imidacloprid to control the larger grubs that are hatching this year. Is there a specific recommended product? Looking on Amazon, a lot of them say it's for plans and shrubs, and doesn't really mention turf at all. Does it really matter which I pick as long as it's Imidacloprid? We've got a friendly neighborhood skunk that likes to dig under our fence and tear up our back yard. Since I can't exactly use a 22 on him where I live, I figured I'd take his food source away 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

https://www.domyown.com/imidapro-2sc-p-2753.html

DoMyOwn is always a good resource.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

mjh648 said:


> https://www.domyown.com/imidapro-2sc-p-2753.html
> 
> DoMyOwn is always a good resource.


Not for Sale to: AK, AR, AZ, CA, CO, CT, DC, DE, FL, HI, IA, ID, IL, KS, LA, MA, MD, ME, MN, MO, MT, ND, NE, NH, NJ, NM, NY, NV, OK, OR, PA, RI, SD, TN, TX, UT, VT, WA, WI, WY

So it's for sale in like…. 3 states, and definitely not CA


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

spaceman_spiff said:


> ... Does it make sense to put the GrubEx down earlier, or should I just hold off until April?
> 
> ... I figured I'd take his food source away


I always err on the side of earlier vs paralysis by analysis (which I can be prone to sometimes :lol: )

Pick you a "curative" from this list and get it down now (when dealing with any "sod flippers / root nippers," removing the food source is smart thinking! :thumbup: ) and a "preventative" later (even as soon as April) while at same time AVOID the products / active ingredients listed that don't do a darn thing to grubs*:

*How to choose and when to apply grub control products for your lawn *: https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn

*have a neighbor pulling her hair out over grubs (really the mass destruction by wild turkeys after them) but, despite my sharing the above MSU article with her - MULTIPLE TIMES - she is stuck on using that product that has a picture of a grub on the front of the bag but which the MSU article clearly states the active ingredient of which doesn't touch or phase grubs ... :roll:


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

440mag said:


> I always err on the side of earlier vs paralysis by analysis (which I can be prone to sometimes :lol: )
> 
> Pick you a "curative" from this list and get it down now (when dealing with any "sod flippers / root nippers," removing the food source is smart thinking! :thumbup: ) and a "preventative" later (even as soon as April) while at same time AVOID the products / active ingredients listed that don't do a darn thing to grubs*:
> 
> ...


Of course, the two products they recommend for curative grub control both aren't able to be shipped to CA. Sigh.

I can't find any carbaryl or trichlorfon products that can be shipped here either. Annoying.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

spaceman_spiff said:


> mjh648 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.domyown.com/imidapro-2sc-p-2753.html
> ...


Hah wow sorry I haven't purchased any yet so had no idea it was so restricted. You can find other 21.4% products on their website.

https://www.domyown.com/prime-source-imidacloprid-2f-ti-p-12208.html

Careful though. Pretty sure it's toxic to bees and earthworms.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah, I don't think I'm desperate enough to mass genocide all my bees and earthworms just yet.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

spaceman_spiff said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'm desperate enough to mass genocide all my bees and earthworms just yet.


I feel you there. What I can say is this... I do granular imidicloprid, and only on the grass. If you don't get it near flowers, you *should* be fine as far as the bees go. While I do use the product, I use it sparingly, and with awareness of what it does to bees.

What I read about Imidicloprid specifically in regards to bees, is that when combined with antifungal compounds (like systemic 3 in 1 type stuff for roses for example), its like 1+1=10 as something in fungicides keeps them from being able to clean off the imidicloprid.

Your mileage may vary, and its definitely bad for bees, but I think if you apply it responsibly, you can do so and not kill the bees in your yard.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@SCGrassMan Still has me worried about the earthworms. This clay soil needs some natural aeration.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@SCGrassMan Still has me worried about the earthworms


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> @SCGrassMan Still has me worried about the earthworms. This clay soil needs some natural aeration.


In my area, earthworms means moles, and it means significantly more aeration of my lawn than I find helpful


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@SCGrassMan fair point. We don't have those over here.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

spaceman_spiff said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'm desperate enough to mass genocide all my bees and earthworms just yet.





mjh648 said:


> @SCGrassMan Still has me worried about the earthworms. This clay soil needs some natural aeration.


You guys remind me of .... ME! :lol:

Seriously, order up and apply some Beneficial Nematodes - earthworms and bees NOT effected and EXTREMELY EFFICIENT ON ALL LIFE STAGES OF GRUBS!

https://hydro-gardens.com/product/guardian-lawn-patrol-mix-1-million-5p385a/

https://www.arbico-organics.com/product/omri-NemAttack-Pro-Sc-Beneficial-Nematodes/beneficial-nematodes


----------

